# Mi Barrio Mi Barrio El Puro Cigar Review - maybe in my top 10 all time list



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

this is the third one i smoked to get a better perspective. the stick is flawlessly made and is slow to burn and heavy in the hand. the flavors run...

Read the full review here: Mi Barrio Mi Barrio El Puro Cigar Review - maybe in my top 10 all time list


----------

